# BDU's



## Momof3boys (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey everyone I live in ky and am wondering where the best place for me to buy Navy blue BDU's would be either online or in the store? I greatly appreciate any assistance! I also need recommendations on the kind to get as the service I will be working for at Indianapolis Motor Speedway this summer did not specify!! Thanks!! Oh almost forgot to ask about boots! I know this may seem like silly questions but I am a newbie !!! lol


----------



## Anjel (Apr 10, 2011)

Momof3boys said:


> Hey everyone I live in ky and am wondering where the best place for me to buy Navy blue BDU's would be either online or in the store? I greatly appreciate any assistance! I also need recommendations on the kind to get as the service I will be working for at Indianapolis Motor Speedway this summer did not specify!! Thanks!! Oh almost forgot to ask about boots! I know this may seem like silly questions but I am a newbie !!! lol



Hello...

5.11 online is a awesome place for boots. There are about a million and one threads about boots on here if you are wondering about certain types. 

They have pants too. But your local army navy store should have the pants.


----------



## Sandog (Apr 10, 2011)

Try local swap meets or military surplus stores. But I have to ask...why?:unsure:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 10, 2011)

Moved to appropriate forum.


----------



## mikie (Apr 10, 2011)

*Perhaps a commission?*

5.11 has some great pants (one model has a nylon duty belt included); typically i order from thefirestore.com, fast shipping (especially if east coast!!) never had any problems with any model.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

> I also need recommendations on the kind to get as the service I will be working for at Indianapolis Motor Speedway this summer did not specify!!



Two suggestions:
1.  Apply common sense to finding the answer to your question rather than relying upon random strangers online most of whom have no knowledge of the service you're talking about.  In other words, don't be lazy: call the service back and ask them.  
2.  Don't get all excited.  Especially as a newbie, you're just going to be treating drunks and people who spent too much time in the sun.   After you've been to the 500 a couple of times, the "magic" of working the race tends to wear off pretty quick.  It's a lot like any major gathering full of lower middle class white folks.  Too much beer, too much sun, too little intelligence and an excessive of fervor for a given "side" or "team".


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 11, 2011)

*And use "SEARCH" about boots.*

Real, decent BDU's are not cheap, do as USAF says. 

Besides, never heard of blue ones, although I'm sure ****ey's has something approximating what you want, but not as good as real BDU's. Make sure they don't have to be fire resistant.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 11, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Two suggestions:
> 1.  Apply common sense to finding the answer to your question rather than relying upon random strangers online most of whom have no knowledge of the service you're talking about.  In other words, don't be lazy: call the service back and ask them.
> 2.  Don't get all excited.  Especially as a newbie, you're just going to be treating drunks and people who spent too much time in the sun.   After you've been to the 500 a couple of times, the "magic" of working the race tends to wear off pretty quick. * It's a lot like any major gathering full of lower middle class white folks.  Too much beer, too much sun, too little intelligence and an excessive of fervor for a given "side" or "team".*



Hahaha. That is true. And I am one of those lol. 

Defiantly call your company. My company supplies the jumpsuits for our NASCAR races because we have to have ones with certain ratings (I'm not sure what they have to be rated for. I would assume fire and some other stuff)


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

> My company supplies the jumpsuits for our NASCAR races because we have to have ones with certain ratings (I'm not sure what they have to be rated for. I would assume fire and some other stuff)



Yeah, she's not going to be out on the track anywhere near the cars as a rookie (unless she's doing something to get there) which is why I can't figure out why she is so excited to work the race.  Most of the EMS providers I've previously seen at the track are just wearing the normal EMS uniforms for the area, although granted it has been a while since I've gone through the ordeal of going into Speedway during that cluster****.


----------

